# 1935 Flying Cloud, Shelby Camelback



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

I bought this from Sean @stezell  Thank you again.
I have read on here that Shelby serial numbers are impossible to nail a date....
The only bummer to me is this used to be Blue; Wheels too! Oh well.
1935 Flying Cloud, Shelby Camelback
26" Wheels, 19" seat tube
Comments Welcome.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 24, 2018)

I think it’s got a pretty cool patina and look to it as it sits!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 24, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> The only bummer to me is this used to be Blue; Wheels too! Oh well.
> Comments Welcome.




*tripple3 ... is it the red-ness that troubles you ?

Are you huckleberry for a little exploratory experimentation ...
like the Captain was, as he stood at the wheel .. sipping his
Sanka, saying ... ''Damn that iceberg ... full-speed ahead !!''

Then read on ..... *

*Krylon Hunter Green Spray

........Krylon Matte Spray

...................Lacquer Thinner

....Synthetic Sponge

.....Non-Linting Cotton Rags

Lightly wipe the machine down with ragged lacquer thinner.

Mix a quantity of that green paint WITH a small quantity of
that lacquer thinner in a glass bowl using a saucer as a lid ....

Use only enough lacquer as to create a thin / transparent WASH 
over the entire machine.  You want to kill the intensity of that red.

Don't be trying to lay-on a coat of green.

Tiny areas where the green dominates are o.k. 

Do this until you like what you see ... or, hate what you see.  You
will never again see that red / blue paint as it appeared to you ... 
when you first-pulled that machine outta the box.

Let stuff dry.

Go over everything with Matte finish. 

Here is my stock-answer to all pre-painting questions ... How The Hell Would I Know ?

..... p.




*


----------



## higgens (Apr 24, 2018)

What are you doing with the sprocket you switch out?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

Its hanging on my wall where that one was before.
It is bent and wobbled close to the chain stay.
I recognize it as the 1936 Schwinn 1" pitch ring that is used all the time.


higgens said:


> What are you doing with the sprocket you switch out?


----------



## stezell (Apr 24, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Its hanging on my wall where that one was before.
> It is bent and wobbled close to the chain stay.
> I recognize it as the 1936 Schwinn 1" pitch ring that is used all the time.
> 
> View attachment 794410 View attachment 794412



Mark I thought that was a Shelby ring? I've been given a hard time before for thinking.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2018)

stezell said:


> Mark I thought that was a Shelby ring? I've been given a hard time before for thinking.



Shelby it is.
Schwinn guys argue about everything.


----------



## stezell (Apr 24, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Shelby it is.
> Schwinn guys argue about everything.



I don't think Californian's or Southerners argue about much at all, lol!


----------



## higgens (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like Hiawatha to me


----------



## Goatroper (May 13, 2018)

Hey , I recognize those bikes........lol.....nice rides


----------



## hoofhearted (May 13, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *tripple3 ... is it the red-ness that troubles you ?
> 
> Are you huckleberry for a little exploratory experimentation ...
> like the Captain was, as he stood at the wheel .. sipping his
> ...



*
*
@tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @tripple3
> 
> View attachment 806787



 I don't work with chemicals.
My maintenance is lacking.
Mechanical skills limited by attention distraction and desire to be moving.
It's probably not gonna happen.
Are you having trouble falling asleep Patric?
Pictures here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-riders-club-without-members.75680/


----------



## hoofhearted (May 13, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I don't work with chemicals.
> My maintenance is lacking.
> Mechanical skills limited by attention distraction and desire to be moving.
> It's probably not gonna happen.
> Are you having trouble falling asleep Patric?




@tripple3

*Hey, Mark ... everything is O.K. ... it doesn't have to happen.
I throw stuff out there ... if someone wants to drink of the cup ...
they can ... or not.  I see myself as still being a teacher ... retired
20 years ago ... still have a lot to give ...... have been a ''thought-
tossing'' old pirate since I don't remember when.  Puttin' stuff
out there is what happens in me ... it's how I know I'm alive.

I certainly applaud your candid honesty with yourself ... and I
realize that each of us is unique .. and not meant to be under
any pressure to fulfill any of my thoughts or ideas.  I will always
throw thoughts out there ... it's what I do.  The day I start press-
ing someone to follow any of my ''life recipes'' ... is the day when
I am becoming someone I don't recognize.   I say this in truth to you.

Sleep is often a difficult train to hop.  Am in somewhat of a manic
state now ... started about ten days ago, this time.  Been that way
forever.   Cycle of mania lasts maybe two to three weeks, then fades
for about the same measure.

Physical skills are limited by age-related health issues ... plus, 
often have too much energy in craving to keep my mind moving.

Yeah, I can wring-out my mind .. but, you know I digz it.
It's a manic thang ... and it genuinely feels great.

..... patric

Did you ever notice that I never ''should'', ''ought'' or '' must''
on anyone ?  And I especially never let anyone ''should ....'' on me.*


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @tripple3
> 
> *Hey, Mark ... everything is O.K. ... it doesn't have to happen.
> I throw stuff out there ... if someone wants to drink of the cup ...
> ...




Hey there Patric,
Thank you for your response.
I look for your thoughtful, informative, and often witty posts in old "Pirate Teacher" style; and will continue.
6 hours sleep/night is usually all I ever get; so I'm up rollin' with it.
I'm still learning to not "Shoulda" on myself.
I definitely don't want to tell _anyone_ else what.
My "disappointment" in this  bike was that I really like the Original Blue I can see; someone before painted Red.
I dig my Shelby.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Hey there Patric,
> Thank you for your response.
> I look for your thoughtful, informative, and often witty posts in old "Pirate Teacher" style; and will continue.
> 6 hours sleep/night is usually all I ever get; so I'm up rollin' with it.
> ...





*It's always. good to hear from you, Mark.

Open-minded self evaluation often improves
oneself.   Good Schtuff - that.

I agree on your blue. leanings for that Shelby.
One of my favorite marques to come out of
Davis, back in the teen's era, was the YALE.
Wonderful Blue Paint ... white box panels ...
maybe gold or black pins.  Yay-blue !!

Great composition on your part in the second
foto of post-entry #14.  

Took the liberty of adding a wee bit of contrast ... 
reduced the size ... AND THE FOTO STILL RETAINS 
A GRAND SENSE OF MONUMENTALITY.

Great Foto - your's !

..... patric



 *


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2018)

Blue....Red....Green....bare metal....Doesn't matter really does it?   I really like your ratty Camel Shelby machine Mark. Cool bike. I would love to own it, but  I *can't* have another bike!    How many is too many?
My own ambiguous statement reminds me of what my Father told me and my siblings whenever we complained that we couldn't do something.........._*"Can't is NOT a word"*_
Thinking I may sell or trade(mark) this Shelby.


----------



## stezell (May 14, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Hey there Patric,
> Thank you for your response.
> I look for your thoughtful, informative, and often witty posts in old "Pirate Teacher" style; and will continue.
> 6 hours sleep/night is usually all I ever get; so I'm up rollin' with it.
> ...



Alright Mark I didn't paint anything man. Blame somebody from back in the day.
Sean


----------



## SKPC (May 14, 2018)

Let's *Make the Blue Bike Great Again *Tripp-3!.   I wonder if it is still somewhat intact underneath?  It would look good any color IMO...


----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2018)

stezell said:


> Alright Mark I didn't paint anything man. Blame somebody from back in the day.
> Sean



I figured that Sean; this red is old I think.
Back in the day they painted everything.
Thats how they took care of their things.
I like that reflector I found in my stuff; waiting for the right holes. 
I didn't drill any new ones.


----------



## stezell (May 14, 2018)

Yeah I would say it's been on there for a while. It's funny how many you find that have barn or house paint on, especially the chrome pieces.  I'm sure they did that once they started seeing surface rust to try and stop it, which usually did.


----------



## Scribble (May 14, 2018)

You could try this stuff, it worked wonders on my 41 Murray. 



 


 
 It worked wonders for this bike, it just takes a long time. I'd put a coat on wait 5min then wipe it off, did that about 150 times and the result was almost 90% of the original paint being saved.


----------

